# Going for her first grooming.



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Lizzie is going for her very first grooming tomorrow!







I've printed out a picture off the 'net of how I want her to look. Hopefully, the groomer will get it right. Wish us luck!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Good Luck! Don't forget to post pics afterwards.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck!! I want to see her pics after the grooming too!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

littlepeanut, do you have 2 malts? If so, what's life like with two of them? How old are they?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good luck!!!







Must post pictures!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 19 2005, 12:58 PM
> *littlepeanut, do you have 2 malts? If so, what's life like with two of them? How old are they?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63497*


[/QUOTE]
I will PM you so I don't bore everyone with my puppy rambling


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+May 19 2005, 12:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will PM you so I don't bore everyone with my puppy rambling








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63504
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww but we *all* might wanna hear!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+May 19 2005, 01:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Awww but we *all* might wanna hear!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63505
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just PMed you too!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+May 19 2005, 01:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just PMed you too!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63514
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ok, me too please! This waiting is killing me!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

LOL -- I think you should just post it again!! Thanks for the PM - sure shed a new light for me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OK.... don't "tease" us!!







We all want to know the scoop!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Haha See!!! Everyone loves stories!









(and if they dont, they dont have to read them, right?)


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

All right everyone! I knew after the third PM I should have just posted this







:lol: You guys are so great!

Okay, here's my story!

Peanut is about 1.5 years old and about 6 pounds and Tic is about 4 months and already over 4 pounds. They are both goons and they do get along really well, but Peanut gets frustrated when Tic just won't leave him alone. Peanut has been my little paper training helper. I didn't have to paper train Peanut, as he was already trained when I got him, but I never imagined it to be this easy. Tic really just follows Peanut's lead. The first few days were hard, but we were all adjusting to each other so accidents were expected. I think that Tic has just a little more to go until he is 100% paper trained. He's good with pee, but this guy will poo just about anywhere.

Peanut is the laid back one who likes to curl up and be a little lap dog. Tic is always getting into something. Tic is very hyper and sometimes he can be such a handful, but I expect with age and more training things will get better. The only real fights between the dogs happen when a Greenie is involved...go figure, I give each their own teenie greenie, but they both want the one that the other has. Oh, and also when Tic bites Peanut's tail...That's never a good situation.

I always thought that Peanut would enjoy some agility training, but Tic definately needs it. He has so much energy and he's my little acrobat. I wouldn't be surprised to find Tic hanging from the ceiling fan one day









They have completely different personalities. My dad refuses to believe they are both malts! Tic is a really easy dog to get along with and Peanut is more reserved and wary about strangers. Tic is just a clown. He'll do anything for attention.

I think the funniest thing is that Tic will crouch down and slowly creep up on Peanut and then just pounce. I would love to show you guys some pics but my pc is being shipped back to the company for repairs and I'm on my bf's laptop...he doesn't have any fun pics saved on here









They are a blast and I love them both so much! Peanut is my first baby, and I do give him some extra attention, but they are both so awesome!!! I always thought that 2 would be too much to handle, but now I can't see just having one! I'm officially hooked! Peanut seems so much happier now that he has a little buddy to play with. I will get some pics up soon!!!

*Spotty Poo, sorry for stealing your thread!!!! I hope Lizzie has a great grooming appointment, and don't forget the pics!!!*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@May 19 2005, 02:40 PM
> *I think the funniest thing is that Tic will crouch down and slowly creep up on Peanut and then just pounce.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63537*


[/QUOTE]
Lexi and Ellie used to do this. It was like they thought the other one couldn't see them sneeking up. LOL! The one that was about to get pounced on would act like they didn't see the other one. It was so funny to watch.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Fingers crossed it turns out like you want it!Dont forget pictures!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey, I don't mind that this thread when in a different direction!! In fact, I think I'll get a new thread started about the pros and cons of having two.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

good luck @ the groomers!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse says "I don't do groomers"







I hope Lizzie comes home beautiful!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Thought I'd post some "before" pics:

(That fencing in the background is because she likes to go behind the loveseat and couch and POOP!)



























Is she actually posing?!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 20 2005, 10:19 AM
> *Is she actually posing?!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OMG! That is just too cute!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I LOVE that last one! She looks like she is saying....LOOK at ME ..IM HOT STUFF!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

The last picture reminds me of that little German guy played by Artie Johnson on Laugh-In......"Very interesting......".......guess that "dates" me doesn't it?? For those of you who haven't a clue what I am saying, you must be very YOUNG!! Anybody remember who I am talking about??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is a very beautiful girl.... VERY!!! I can see the spark in her... Just truly precious!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I love that posing pic! Lizzie is such a beautiful girl!!







Good luck at the groomers!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 20 2005, 10:19 AM
> *Thought I'd post some "before" pics:
> 
> (That fencing in the background is because she likes to go behind the loveseat and couch and POOP!)
> ...


[/QUOTE]


*Are you SURE she is not too naughty for you?!







I REALLY think she needs to come live with me and Brinkley...I am SURE she won't poop behind MY couch.









She is absolutely beautiful!







You can definetely see the personality/mischief in her eyes...







*


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 20 2005, 10:27 AM
> *The last picture reminds me of that little German guy played by Artie Johnson on Laugh-In......"Very interesting......".......guess that "dates" me doesn't it??  For those of you who haven't a clue what I am saying, you must be very YOUNG!!  Anybody remember who I am talking about??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Count me in,I remember


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

What a cutie! Such soulful eyes...I can't wait to see the "after" pics


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

so where are the after grooming pics!!! i JUST groomed ellie today. its not that great. lol. 

and we went to petsmart to get their nails cut. ellie acted all shakey, sprite was growling, and gruffi was crying like crazy. LOL.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Do you have after pics of Lizzie yet?









-c


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How did the grooming go?.... we're dying to know!!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

_the forum chanting_ *PHOTOS! PHOTOS! PHOTOS!*


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

As luck would have it, I finished taking the last "after" pic, and while uploading them to my puter, the batteries in my camera died!! So, after overnight recharging, I introduce to you: Naked Lizzie!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

CUTE!!! I love the head tilt pic!!!! She looks so tiny without all the fluff







I have to say, Lizzie looks like a very happy girl!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awwhh...she's ADORABLE!!









-c


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I believe she really likes it!! She danced around and acted more prissy than usual when we came home.







She couldn't wait to show her daddy.









She'll be much cooler for our romps in the backyard. It's already been hotter'n crap here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!!! The groomer did a great job. She looks totally girly and just soooo cute! She has such expression in her face.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I just sent a pic to my mom and she said that Lizzie looks like a _deformed_ dog with the big head, big tail and bald body!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 21 2005, 01:28 PM
> *I just sent a pic to my mom and she said that Lizzie looks like a deformed dog with the big head, big tail and bald body!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Your mom will get used to it!

I think she looks fabulous!







Adorable.









And as you say, she's probably much happier. 

This is very similar to the cut we use on Sylphide. I keep the facial and ear hair slightly longer, though. Sylphide loves it. She's getting antsy again now that her coat is growing, so we'll be clipping her down again soon. 

BTW, this is the best cut for putting her in cute little outfits and dresses.







She'll look like a princess.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

she looks ADORABLE! i love the haircut!!

and i know what youre going through. EVERY time i cut sprite and ellies hair...my mom says that im "ruining" them. lol.









im glad lizzie loves her hair cut though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 21 2005, 01:28 PM
> *I just sent a pic to my mom and she said that Lizzie looks like a deformed dog with the big head, big tail and bald body!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Sometimes Moms just have a way of spoiling our joy, don't they!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I think she looks cute!  

Some ppl just love maltese with long coat. My bf hates Princess's hair short. So does his mother. -_- I find puppy cut adorable though. Especially summer time!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 21 2005, 02:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes Moms just have a way of spoiling our joy, don't they!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64098
[/B][/QUOTE]
Boy, you said it!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo+May 21 2005, 06:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Boy, you said it!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64156
[/B][/QUOTE]
Whenever someone says something mean about Peanut's haircut I just say that I'm the one that takes care of baths, brushing and grooming, so if they don't like how I keep his hair, they are more than welcome to take over and do all the bathing, brushing and grooming all by themselves







Lizzie really does look great!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Kudos to your groomer - Lizzie looks gorgeous! I'm sure she'll be very comfortable now that's it's hot!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey, she turned out great!! The hair on my neck always stands up when someone mentions groomers.....but Lizzie looks fantastic. I love the way her fur all blends and doesn't look hacked up (that's what happened to Sisse). That's pretty much the way Sis looks now. It's 112 here today, than goodness for puppy cuts!! Lizzie is a beautiful girl


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 20 2005, 10:19 AM
> *Is she actually posing?!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OMG!!! that is so funny


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 21 2005, 11:17 AM
> *As luck would have it, I finished taking the last "after" pic, and while uploading them to my puter, the batteries in my camera died!! So, after overnight recharging, I introduce to you: Naked Lizzie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

oh my she is a naked girl







an adorable one though!~!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Thank you for all of your wonderful compliments!! I am going to call the groomer and tell him that his work is admired from afar. I'm sure that will make his day.  

Lizzie's tearstaining is just AWFUL. I've been using Gold Medal Pets Tear Stain Remover for about a month and it stopped working a few weeks ago. *sigh* I'm thinking that Greenies might make that worse -- after all, blue and RED make green, right? What are your thoughts??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Deleted post.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Deleted post


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)




----------

